# CPU-Seriennummer mit Step 7 auslesen



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die CPU eindeutig mittels Step7 zu ermitteln?
Vielleicht eine Funktion, mit der man Seriennummer, etc. auslesen kann!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2004)

*SFC 51 "RDSYSST"*

Hallo Max,

es gibt die SFC 51 "RDSYSST", mit der so etwas gehen könnte.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Seriennummer*

 CPU und Seriennummer ??????? jitt et dat ???? :lol:
Oder spricht man hier über die MLFB-Nummer ( = Bestellnummer) ????
Dann hat Onkel Dago recht !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2004)

:lol: naja, vielleicht nicht bei der CPU aber zumindest gibt es bei einer MMC eine Seriennummer die man auslesen kann. 

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...7199889&objaction=csview&lang=de&siteid=cseus


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Hallo
Onkel Dagobert hat recht mit dem SFC 51

und so sollte man sie bekommen

CALL "RDSYSST" (
           REQ                      := M 10.0,   // Start
           SZL_ID                   := W#16#11,
           INDEX                    := W#16#6,
           RET_VAL                  := MW   200,
           BUSY                     := M      7.0,
           SZL_HEADER               := "ST".SZL_HEADER,
           DR                       := "ST".IN);


DATA_BLOCK "ST"
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.1


  STRUCT    
   SZL_HEADER : STRUCT  
    LENTHDR : WORD ;    
    N_DR : WORD ;   
   END_STRUCT ; 
   IN : ARRAY  [0 .. 320 ] OF BYTE ;    
  END_STRUCT ; 

Ergebnis ist ASCII


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer*

Es ist richtig was bisher geschrieben wurde, aber normalerweise sollte mit dem sfc51 sowie SZL-ID=W#16#011C und INDEX=W#16#0005 die CPU-Seriennummer ausgelesen werden können.

Leider bekomme ich immer die Rückmeldung
8083	INDEX falsch oder nicht erlaubt

Meine 417H erlaubt die Anfrage weder im redundaten Zustand noch im Single-Betrieb.

Kennt einer von euch dazu eine Antwort?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer*

Hallo BURGES,

siehe Kapitel 31.11 der Beschreibung SZL Systemzustandsliste

SZL-ID W#16#001C  Identifikation aller Komponenten
SZL-ID W#16#011C  Identifikation einer Komponente
SZL-ID W#16#0F1C  Nur SZL-Teillistenkopfinformation

erlaubte Indizes bei SZL-ID sind wie folgt

W#16#0001 Name des Automatisierungssystems
W#16#0002 Name der CPU
W#16#0003 Nalagenkennzeichen der CPU
W#16#0004 Urheberrechtseintrag
W#16#0006 reserviert für Betriebssystem

Ergo ist der Index 5 unzulässig, aber das sagt ja schon der Fehlertext !!!!

Der Auszug oben ist natürlich stark gekürzt, bin halt heute so faul.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer*

Hallo,

zu schnell getippt, es muss so heissen :

erlaubte Indizes bei SZL-ID W#16#011C sind wie folgt      

Übrigens, wer sagt denn, dass eine CPU eine Seriennummer hat ???


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer p.2*

hi Question_mark

nachfolgend ein auszug aus dem helpfile von step7 beim SFC51

INDEX	Kennung der Komponente für den Teillistenauszug mit der SZL-ID W#16#011C 
W#16#0001:	Name des Automatisierungssystems
W#16#0002:	Name der CPU
W#16#0003:	Anlagenkennzeichen der CPU
W#16#0004:	Urheberrechtseintrag
W#16#0005	Seriennummer der CPU
W#16#0006:	reserviert für Betriebssystem
W#16#0007:	CPU-Typname
W#16#0008:	Seriennummer der Memory CardBei Baugruppen, die keine Möglichkeit haben, eine Memory Card zu stecken, wird kein Datensatz geliefert.


INDEX = W#16#0005
Name	Länge	Bedeutung
index	1 Wort	Kennung der Komponente: W#16#0005
serialn	12 Worte	Seriennummer der CPU als Zeichenfolge mit max. 24 Zeichen. Bei kürzerer Nummer wird mit B#16#00 aufgefüllt.Hinweis: Die Seriennummer ist weltweit eindeutig für SIMATIC-Komponenten. Sie ist fest an die CPU-Hardware gebunden, d. h. sie bleibt bei einem Firmware-Update unverändert.
res	4 Worte	reserviert


also offensichtlich gibt es eine seriennummer nur ist der index anscheinend nicht erlaubt - ich denke es gibt einen bestimmten betriebszustand oder ob über den die sn abgefragt werden kann

nur bisher habe ich den nicht gefunden

tia


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2004)

*S7-Bausteine mit MMC-ID-Runtimelizenzen*

Hallo,

Siemens nutzt diese Möglichkeit mit der MMC-ID mittlerweile auch schon dazu, S7-Bausteinbibliotheken mit Runtimelizenzen zu verkaufen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer die nächste*

Na super, invalid session = jetzt darf ich das nochmal tippen !!!

Hi burges,
meine Unterlagen sind wohl nicht so ganz frisch gewesen, in der Online Hilfe zu STEP7 V5.2 finde ich die von Dir angegebenen Infos auch.   

Tatsache ist, dass ich bei der SZL-ID W#16#011C keine Funktion mit einem der o.a. Indizes ansprechen kann. Alle geben als Return den von Dir schon festgestellten Fehlercode aus. Sch... die Leertaste klemmt, zu viel Cola, Kaffee und weitere Lebewesen in der Tastatur... :lol: 
Vielleicht ist diese Funktion auch erst ab einem bestimmten Ausgabestand  der CPU verfügbar ?
Ich greife zwar von meinem PC über die S7-SAPI auf die CPU (416-2DP) zu, aber dass soll eigentlich egal sein, SZL bleibt SZL !!!!

Ich werde mir das morgen noch mal ansehen, im Moment bin ich das Ziel böser Blicke (Frau, Kinder, Hund, Wellensittich etc.) wegen der fortgeschrittenen Stunde.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer die letzte*

Hi burges,
ich hab das gerade nochmal probiert, mit meiner CPU geht es definitiv auch nicht.  :roll: 
Bleibt Dir wohl nur der Anruf beim Customer support, wäre nett wenn Du das Ergebnis in diesen Thread reinstellen würdest.

Gruss Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer Final-Info*

Folgende info habe ich vom Support bekommen:

In der Operationsliste für Ihre CPU können Sie sehen, welche SZL-ID's von Ihrer CPU unterstützt wird.

Die von Ihnen genannte SZI-ID zur Seriennummer-Ermittlung ist erst mit den kurz vor Lieferbeginn stehenden neuen CPU's der S7-400 möglich (V4, MLFB: 6es7 41x-xxx04-0AB0). Vorher gibt es leider keinerlei Möglichkeiten, eine Seriennummer auszuwerten.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*CPU-Seriennummer*

Hallo Burges,
also so wie es schon befürchtet habe.
Danke für die Info

Gruss
Question_mark


----------

